# Ein neues Mikrofon aber welches?



## vobs266 (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mikrofon für meine Aufnahmen. Kann mir jemand eins empfehlen, wenn möglich mit Link dazu?

Das Mikrofon sollte zur Tutorial Aufnahme für den Computer geeignet sein und sollte nicht mehr als 120 Euro kosten.


Gruß,
vobs266


----------



## chmee (18. November 2012)

Dafür sollte ein preiswertes Kondensatormikro allemal reichen - dafür brauchst Du noch nen Audioeingang XLR symmetrisch, wichtiger die Phantomspeisung - mir fällt aber grad ein, es gibt ja USB-gespeiste Mikrofone..

Wie sähe es damit aus?

(a) Behringer C1U - Großmembran, per USB angeschlossen  ~50Eur
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_c1u.htm

oder

(b) TBone SC440 Podcast Bundle ~90Eur
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc440_usb_podcast_bundle_02.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. November 2012)

Sehr gute Tipps von chmee.

Ich persönlich nutze für alle meine Videotutorials das t.bone SC 450 Großmembran-Mikro:
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc450_usb.htm

Und als Mikrofonstativ hat sich bei mir dieses bewährt:
http://www.thomann.de/de/millenium_ma2050_tischmikrofonarm.htm
Muss aber dazusagen, dass dieses Tisch-Armstativ mit XLR-Audiokabel vorverkabelt ist. Wenn du ein USB-Mikro nutzen möchtest, dann musst du halt ein entsprechendes Kabel um den Stativarm wickeln.

Natürlich gibt es auch kleine Tischstative mit schwerem Stativfuß, aber ich finde es besser, den Ton gewissermaßen "von oben" zu angeln, um etwas mehr Abstand zur Tastatur zu haben. Das Tastaturgeklacker kann ganz furchtbar klingen. 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

